# Baked Eggplant Casserole



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I am looking for a baked eggplant casserole that I can fix that is pretty diet minded. I am on weight watchers, and I am really going to make it work this time, but I need some help from all the excellent cooks on 2cool.
Thanks, Tinman


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Eggplant is tricky. Most chefs slice it and submerge it in water for 30 minutes or so before sauteeing. The slices float so you have to weigh them down. The reason is because they absorb ridiculous amounts of oil if you don't. It's like a sponge. Good luck. I know people who brush it with olive oil and any type of sprinkle on seasoning you like and grill it.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Eggplant parmesan its a weight watchers meal the wife and i just had it great stuff.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Lol*

Sorry, but to me, eggplant is only good for BB gun targets! My grandmother used to fry it and tell me it was bear meat so I would eat it!! But then I dont like shushi either! Just kidding.

Later
R3F


----------



## Ralphy (Oct 26, 2007)

The secret to eggplant is to slice it, put it in a colander or sieve and the lightly sprinkle it with salt. It will morph and exude quite a bit of liquid then you can bread it, casserole it, or fry it and it will be awesome.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ralphy said:


> The secret to eggplant is to slice it, put it in a colander or sieve and the lightly sprinkle it with salt. It will morph and exude quite a bit of liquid then you can bread it, casserole it, or fry it and it will be awesome.


Great tip/ cause its full of liquid..and this also seems to give it more texture


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

cva34 said:


> Great tip/ cause its full of liquid..and this also seems to give it more texture


Also removes the bitterness of the large eggplants.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My wife just made some eggplant parmesan tonight and man it was better than anything I've eaten in a restaurant. I loved it!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

i make it often I like the classico sauce black olive /mushroom 
add ground meat of your choice if you want meat 
peel slice , soak the eggplant in water for 30 min season to your taste brown in olive oil ,I use a cast iron skillet add sauce than layer of eggplant itialian blend cheese and repeat process till your out of eggplant 
cook in oven on 350 for a hour add some cheese on top ...pretty simple


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I also slice from 1/4 to 1/2 inch and sweat out the moisture n bitterness with a generous amount of coarse kosher salt on a raised wire rack or strainer. Rince thoughlly.

Make you own sauce out of crushed romatoes Use egg whites if your washing, homemade bread crumbs, no salt tomato sauce ore sliced roma tomatoes grilled. Extra virgin OO, skim Mozzarella and fresh slivered basil.

I did not like eggplant till i was abot 30... now i cook it and you cant tell a difference.

I also use ep as a stuffing or Caponata , ep ,shrimp n rice too.

Try em..


Here is a recipe from Biello


Ingredients:

6 large eggplants, peeled and sliced 1/4-inch thick
1 tbsp peanut oil
1 cup diced onions
1 cup diced celery
 1 cup diced bell peppers
ï¿½ cup minced garlic
2 cups water
3 cups tomato sauce
2 tsp chopped oregano
ï¿½ cup chopped basil
salt and black pepper to taste
1ï¿½ tsps granulated garlic
1ï¿½ cup Parmesan cheese
6 hard boiled eggs, sliced

Method:
Preheat oven to 400ï¿½F. Sprinkle salt over eggplant and place in a large bowl or colander, with a heavy weight on top to help squeeze the water from the vegetable. Set aside for approximately 1 hour. In a 5-quart cast iron Dutch oven, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onions, celery, bell peppers and garlic. Sautï¿½ 3-5 minutes or until vegetables are wilted. Add water, tomato sauce, oregano and basil. Bring to a rolling boil and reduce to simmer. Season to taste using salt and pepper. Cook for approximately 45 minutes, stirring occasionally. Place drained eggplant slices on a pre-greased cookie sheet and bake for 30 minutes. Divide eggplant into 3 equal parts and place a third of the slices in the bottom of a 9" x 13" casserole dish. Sprinkle with a small amount of granulated garlic and cheese. Spoon a third of the gravy on top of eggplant and finish with 8-10 slices of egg. Continue the layering process until all is used up. Pour any excess sauce over the top of the eggplant and sprinkle with remaining Parmesan cheese. Bake, uncovered, for 30 minutes.


----------

